# Low calories, high protein diet good for body building



## Won (Jun 5, 2010)

Well? I'm skinny I want to add lean muscle, will Low calorie, high protein diet work?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

no if your skinny and want to add muscle .. you need eat alot of good food and train hard good rest. yes it has to be high in protein diet.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why do you want to stay on a low kcal diet if your skinny and want to get bigger?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

When you say 'low calorie' I assume you mean still eating enough to achieve a positive calorie balance but not doing a full on bulk?

You would gain muscle this way, but you wouldn't gain much at all if eating less calories than you burn.

Fats help the muscle building process by ensuring good levels of anabolic hormones, and low carb diets show slightly greater muscle loss, and carbs can improve exercise performance in some ways, making at least some carbohydrate intake important too... I think a good balance of all three nutrient types is important to building muscle most efficiently.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Where are you getting your diet advice from mate? You said in another post you thought you shouldn't have a large post workout meal too?

Check out john berardi's site it has loads of diet articles thaqt are first class and an excellent place to start, currently you dont have the first clue and you really need a foundation of diet knowledge so you know what questions to ask.

SD


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Read Dtlv's post carefully.

If you want to gain lean muscle and not fat, you need sufficient protein and fat, and you need to control your calorie intake.

The easiest way to control your calorie intake is by controlling your carbs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Won said:


> Well? I'm skinny I want to add lean muscle, will Low calorie, high protein diet work?


I think you need to re-educate yourself and understand the basics of nutrition and bodybuilding.



vwxy699 said:


> cheap Nfl Jerseyscheap Nfl Jerseys


 fvck off you c0ck monkey.


----------

